# Congratulations to the Saints!!!



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

NFC Champions baby! Miami bound!!! Woooohoooo!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

It has been a long wait...Congratulations to the Saints!

Time for the Hornets to give us one...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> It has been a long wait...Congratulations to the Saints!
> 
> *Time for the Hornets to give us one*...


:laugh: That would be sweet! 

I'm so happy for the Saints. So many fans stuck with this team for so long. Wearing bags on their heads and crap. LOL!


----------

